# Looky what I got.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I went to Menards today for totally Halloween unrelated stuff, I was walking by a recycle bin and noticed....this!









I asked a girl if I could have it, she asked her manager and woohoo. had to take off the bottom part with the company logo then I was free to go. It's heavy cardboard.

not bad for free.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

If it's free it's for me. Especially if it's that cool. Nice find.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Neato! Was it some kind of store display? Great find and better than ending up in a landfill.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome find!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww, man! How lucky can you get...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> Neato! Was it some kind of store display? .


yeah it held masks.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't believe they didn't want to use it as a display piece. Totally ghoulish!! You lucky stiff!! Thanks for posting, I love how the top green drips down and will keep this mind if I have to make a coffin. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh they had another display in use.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Score! 

Often times you can ask now already if you can have Halloween store displays when they are done with them. I got some really cool chandeliers two years ago from Target that way.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I remember the chandeliers from Target. They were nice looking.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I love freebies!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks cool Hib
I'll have to remember that for our next Harleyween Party


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Target is pretty good about that. A few years ago they had these small battery operated spinning motors for their school suppy display they let me have.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The things folks will throw away, have they no immagination?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool! Great find.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

free is my favorite price. Nice find


----------

